# Hale Koa Parking Pass



## crf450x (Mar 21, 2019)

Anyone staying in Waikiki HGVC HHV that wants to go 50/50 on a Hale Koa Pass in April or May?  I only need it 5 days from 4/17-22.  If I purchase it 4/17 it will be good till 5/17. 

Not only is it cheaper than paying HHV parking/valet fees and tip each time you get the car, but way more convenient getting in and out of the hale koa parking lot.  $50/day at the resort just stinks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 22, 2019)

Marina Parking is another option posted on TUG.
See images below regarding Free and $1/hr parking.

Parking around the Ilikai Marina and Ilikai Hotel -  https://www.alohacondos.com/assets/files/ilikai_parking.pdf
https://www.yelp.com/biz/marina-parking-garage-honolulu


----------



## JulieAB (Mar 24, 2019)

We shared a parking pass last summer!  I'm the one that posted the marina parking too.  Much better option because you only pay for what you use.  There was always a spot available and it's closer to the lagoon tower.  You can extend time from your phone too!


----------

